# pure-ftpd help

## arachn1d

When I try to connect to my server I get

```
No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.
```

I do not know why?

I can telnet localhost.. (only from nix* machine)

but i cant telnet 192.168.1.106 <--- localip from nix machine or my windows

----------

## ikaro

is it started ? 

/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start

----------

## arachn1d

yes i fixed it then it happened again

i get this stupid error

```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd restart

pure-ftpd restart                        [[color=red]!!![/color]]

```

I dunno why this happens...

----------

## ikaro

type /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd zap

see if it starts, if it doesnt, check for the pid file of pure-ftpd and delete it , then restart pure-ftpd again.

if it still fails, posts your /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd

----------

## arachn1d

okay thx brb. (its a bitch restarting just cuz of that thing thx for that tip illt ry it )

----------

## arachn1d

gonna post the config anyway cuz its not working.... 

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

##Comment variables out to disable its features, or change the values in it... $

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ##

#IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

## FTP Server,Port (separated by comma) ##

## If you prefer host names over IP addresses, it's your choice :

## SERVER="-S ftp.rtchat.com,21"

## IPv6 addresses are supported.

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per ip ##

SERVER="-S elite-designz.net,21"

MAX_CONN="-c 30"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication (others are 'pam', ...)##

## Further infos in the README file.

AUTH="-l unix"

## Change the maximum idle time. (in minutes. default 15)

#TIMEOUT="-I <timeout>'"

## Use that facility for syslog logging. It defaults to 'ftp'

## Logging can be disabled with '-f none' .

#LOG="-f facility"

## Misc. Others ##

MISC_OTHER="-A -x -j -R"

#

#

# Use these inside $MISC_OTHER

# More can be found on "http://pureftpd.sourceforge.net/README"

#

# -A [ chroot() everyone, but root ]

# -e [ Only allow anonymous users ]

# -E [ Only allow authenticated users. Anonymous logins are prohibited. ]

# -i [ Disallow upload for anonymous users, whatever directory perms are ]

# -j [ If the home directory of a user doesn't exist, auto-create it ]

# -M [ Allow anonymous users to create directories. ]

# -R [ Disallow users (even non-anonymous ones) usage of the CHMOD command ]

# -x [ Authenticated users can read/write files beginning with a dot ('.')

#       Anonymous users can't, for security reasons ]

# -X [ Users can't write/read files and directories starting with a dot ('.') ]

# -D [ List files beginning with a dot ('.') even when the client doesn't

#      append the '-a' option to the list command. A workaround for badly

#      configured FTP clients. ]

# -G [ Disallow renaming. ]

# -d [ Send various debugging messages to the syslog. ONLY for DEBUG ]

# -F <fortune file> [ Display a fortune cookie on login. Check the README file ]

# -H [ By default, fully-qualified host names are logged. The '-H' flag avoids $
```

----------

## arachn1d

damnit if i typed 192.168.1.110 it worked but i dont want to just use my localip scince it changes if i reboot.

----------

## ikaro

I was just about to tell you about that.( using localip )

Can you use a static ip for that box where the serevr is running ? 

that would be the best option, since it doesnt look possible in any other way.

----------

## arachn1d

can i do that only locally? cuz i dont actually have a static ip.. dynamic ip.. but maybe local is different

----------

## ikaro

try putting -S 127.0.0.1

and restart it, then check if you can access it from the outside. i guess it will work.

----------

## arachn1d

i tried that , it didn't work.

----------

## splooge

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ## 

#USE_NAT="-N"

try that.

----------

## arachn1d

whats nat?

----------

## guldan

Network Adress Translation

----------

